# Rice Haters!



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

Ok. This forum is about cosmetic car mods and show modifications, and I see a lot of people claiming that some of the mods look ricey. IMHO Ricey looking cars are great, as long as they have done, or plan on doing stuff to tune the performance as well. I think its pretty lame to pull up next to a car brandishing mad decals for parts manufacturers when in reality they have none of those parts under the hood. Some people enjoy keeping their car in sleeper form to surprise the competition, some people like to get creative with their cars, flaunt what they have under their hoods, and possibly scare competition off. I for one am all about the creative aspect of car tuning (not that I dont do or plan on doing anything under the hood). I just think its lame to see people slamming other cars because of ricey mods just because it doesnt suit their tastes. I for one have some ricey looking mods on my car (led wiper washers, interior neon all over, headlight strobes, blue corner lights, trunk flip, tire LED's etc, custom indiglo needles, etc, etc.) To be honest I get jocked over my cosmetic mods a lot more than people with under the hood mods. A lot of people in the scene are more into looks than performance. When rice is done well, and kept in theme with other modifications made to the car, it looks good, so what if I don't want a sleeper, I and other cosmetics people dont deserve to be insulted or ranted or critisized just because we arent all about performance. I think cars kept in good taste with the power mods are better than just owning a plain jane b14 with the typical run of the mill mods under the hood. Anyone can bolt a CAI onto their engine, almost anyone can throw on headers and and exhaust system. How many people are willing to rip their clusters apart to tamper with the needles and risk busting their gauges just to solder in LED's in to light up their needles. How many people are willing to destroy their dash to attempt to make a custom dash from fiberglass or carbon fiber? Im willing to bet a whole lot less than those willing to rip out their stock intake and throw bolt ons in.

This isnt an insult to those of you who enjoy sleepers. More power to you, I've learned never to judge a car by its appearance, whether its a sleeper or not, youll never really know what your competition is capable of doing until you race them. I just think its time people realize that being a pioneer in what you do is a lot more rewarding than doing something everyone else and their brother has done or is doing. I also know from experience that doing things noone else has ever done tends to be a lot more risky, and expensive than doing something everyone has done.

So next time before you post about how a mod looks ricey, or claim someones mod idea is ricey, think about the work this person is willing to put into their car, for probably a minor visual benefit, and respect that first. In the end we're all here to set our nissans apart from the rest, performane or looks make no difference. We're all here to play with our cars.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Well Said, I totally agree with you.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

NissanTuner said:


> *How many people are willing to rip their clusters apart to tamper with the needles and risk busting their gauges just to solder in LED's in to light up their needles.*


I AM!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:
I have the LEDs already I just need a dremel and I'm gonna start.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

That was a great post. I couldn't agree more. I RARELY make fun of someone's car because I know that everyone has different tastes. I mean I'll let someone know if I do'nt like it, but I'll let them know that is also their car and I don't look at it everyday. I'm sure everyone hates my car and makes fun of it, but I like it! Like you said, I think rice is fake advertisement. Like a Racing Hart sticker when they have hubcaps. That's a joke. That's what I think rice is. There's a kid at my school, his dad gave him 8500 bucks as a loan to do whatever he wanted to his car...he painted it, got wheels, body kit, and CF hood. Not a SINGLE performance mod, but I still like his car a lot. I don't think it's rice, just someone spending their money on what they want to.


----------



## dante81_98 (Jun 14, 2002)

i agree totally!!!

to each their own


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

100%... agree.... Some people just like to make things look a bit more flashy, suit there personality.. why not do it, i would think having to do this or do that to your car just to be accepted is somewhat immature ya know.. those days of highschool are over.. anyway... mad props to nissantuner for that post.. i couldnt have agreed more..


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

i agree too although i perfer the sleeper look some people perfer looks, some both, what i despise is people putting stickers on their car and not have the parts on or in the car. like the other day i seen a chevy caviler with a type r badge on it! i wanted to kick that kids ass so bad.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2002)

Could,nt have said it better ,i think thats why i got banned of the altimas.net site because of my creativity rather than mod,s n tune ,although i,m rocking a intake,3in exhaust,vitek wires,plugs n shit ,i want a lil mo speed ,but i keep in mind i,m a DADDY too!!!


----------

